# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  botoxproblemen

## rens maat

Goedenavond dames en heren,

Heb vanwege overmatig transpireren (vochtige oksels) zijn mijn oksel behandeld met botox.Transpireren is minder maar uit mijn omgeving blijkt dat ik na mijn behandeling met botoxerger gaan ruiken.Ben vandaag gaan douchen t shirt uitgedaan de rechter oksel geel van de transpiratie.
Mijn huisarts heeft mij botox aangeraden maar word nu erger Ga eerst weg en dan weer terug naar huisarts.Schaam me voor mijn omgevingHeeft iemand van u advies voor mij.

Dank voor uw tijd en moeite R Maat.

----------

